# Favorite Schumann Pianists



## Triplets

I am sorry to see that Arrau's 7 disc Schumann cycle is out of print. Who are some of your favorite Schumann Pianists?


----------



## Holden4th

Based on favourite recordings

Horowitz for his Kinderszenen and Kresleriana
Fiorentino for the Op 17 Fantasy
Rubinstein for the Op 12 Fantasie
Solomon for Carnaval
Richter for just about anything in Schumann but his CD of Fassingsschwank, Papillons and Fantasy Op 17 is outstanding.


----------



## Pugg

Triplets said:


> I am sorry to see that Arrau's 7 disc Schumann cycle is out of print. Who are some of your favorite Schumann Pianists?


I am sure they will turn up in a boc one of these days on Decca, in the meanwhile try Ashkenazy, very good Schumann interpretation.


----------



## Mandryka

Triplets said:


> I am sorry to see that Arrau's 7 disc Schumann cycle is out of print. Who are some of your favorite Schumann Pianists?


There are some very good live recordings with Arrau, better than what's in the Philips set I'd say, apart from sound. Just off the top of my head there's a wonderful fantasy on Ermintage/Aura, a great op 11 on a recently appeared recital disc, and a fascinating Symphonic Études on APR. The truth is that from the studio recordings the only one I can remember as being really special for me is the Davidsbundlertanze.

While I'm here and someone's asking about Schumann recordings I'll just mention that I've fallen in love with the Gesange der Fruehe by Tobias Koch. And just this week I listened to a live symphonic études from 1976 by Pollini and it confirmed my belief that he is an exceptional Schuannist.


----------



## Larkenfield

Triplets said:


> I am sorry to see that Arrau's 7 disc Schumann cycle is out of print...


 So am I. For me, Arrau was one of the most insightful and rewarding Schumann pianists of all time. His performances have both richness and depth and I hope those Philips CDs will one day be released again without Decca ruining the sound quality like they did with his Beethoven Sonatas. The Decca release just did not have the same richness of sound quality the original Phillips set had. I don't know how Decca managed that, but they did.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

I'm not Schumann's biggest fan, but the guy who had the room next to mine in my first year at university was. He had Wilhelm Kempff's DG box set on LP and insisted I listen to some of that from time to time, and I did (mostly) enjoy doing so.


----------



## hpowders

Cynthia Raim

Jonathan Biss

John Bingham


----------



## Vaneyes

Argerich, Lupu, Richter, Gavrilov, Dalberto, Demidenko, Berezovsky.

FYI

http://www.talkclassical.com/11929-r-schumanns-solo-piano-3.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/25146-schumann-3.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/3165-schumann-piano-concerto.html


----------



## shadowdancer

Nelson Freire
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli


----------



## Triplets

Pugg said:


> I am sure they will turn up in a boc one of these days on Decca, in the meanwhile try Ashkenazy, very good Schumann interpretation.


Yes but Arrau just seems like he would be a good match for Schumann, with that luscious tone caressing those beautiful harmonies.


----------



## Triplets

Animal the Drummer said:


> I'm not Schumann's biggest fan, but the guy who had the room next to mine in my first year at university was. He had Wilhelm Kempff's DG box set on LP and insisted I listen to some of that from time to time, and I did (mostly) enjoy doing so.


I have the Kempff set and it is very good, but it had occurred to me (see above) the combination of Arrau tone and Schumann's harmonies might be a match made in heaven. When it comes to tone, Kempff sounds like a watery Chenin Blanc compared to Arrau Oakley rich Chardonnay


----------



## lextune

For this listener, Arrau has never been topped in Schumann...except by Richter, from time to time.

Both are magical in different ways.


----------



## Pugg

^ 
Just don't agree if that's alright.


----------



## silentio

*Benno Moiseiwitsch* for the _Fantasie_

*Alfred Cortot* for _Davidsbundlertanze, Kinderszenen_ and _Carnaval_

*Sviatoslav Richter* for _Fantasiestucke_ and_ Bunte Blätter_

*Yves Nat* shines in several pieces too

*Dinu Lipatti* and *Alfred Cortot* almost own the Piano Concerto.

*Mitsuko Uchida* is surprisingly fine in Schumann. The other day I heard her playing the uncanny _Gesänge der Frühe_ and it moved me to tears.






However, I would like to bring your attention to *Elly Ney*, a great pianist who specialized in Beethoven, but playing Schumann exceptionally well. I have never heard these posthumous varitions from _Etudes symphoniques_ performed as touching. Check out the fifth variation starting at 10:20:


----------



## Janspe

I _adore_ Uchida's Schumann recordings, but unfortunately there aren't too many of them! Her _Gesänge der Frühe_, as stated above, is very touching.

Perahia is a very fine Schumann interpreter; he's recorded all of the works for piano and orchestra with Abbado/BPO + a whole lot of solo repertoire. Strongly recommended!

I also have a soft spot for Pollini, whose Schumann was one of the first experiences of his music for me. Schiff is also a very eloquent player of his music, and has played some works that don't pop up so often in recordings, like the complete _Noveletten_.


----------



## DavidA

Richter
Horowitz
Argerich
Anda
Perahia
Lupu
Pollini has a very good fantasy


----------



## DavidA

You might also try Cziffra's madcap Carnival.
Also Graffmann on the Symphonic Studies


----------



## Mandryka

Triplets said:


> Yes but Arrau just seems like he would be a good match for Schumann, with that luscious tone caressing those beautiful harmonies.


Yes, that's true. There are two sides to Schumann's music, a dreamy side and an extrovert side, very often a piece of music will include both styles. In the studio Arrau often couldn't find the fire for the flamboyant style and it basically falls flat. Sometimes, in Davidsbundlertanze, the result is so strange, unique in fact, that the performance is valuable.

In concerts he was more able to harness flamboyant extrovert energy - and fortunately there are some wonderful live Schumann recordings by him.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I can't easily appreciate some of the older recordings of Schumann because my hearing loss and the technical limitations of many old recordings don't mix well.

But the Irish pianist Finghin Collins is an excellent interpreter of Schumann (on the Swiss label Claves).

He recorded the Fantasiestücke, Op. 12, Arabeske, Op. 18, Blumenstück, Op. 19, Humoreske, Op. 20, Allegro, Op. 8, Kinderszenen, Op. 15, Drei Romanzen, Op. 28 and Waldszenen, Op. 82 in 2006, and the Drei Fantasiestücke, Op. 111, Abegg Variations op. 1, the Intermezzi op. 4; Etudes symphoniques op. 13; Nachtstücke op. 23; Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op. 26 and Bunte Blätter op. 99 in 2009.

I was disappointed that Claves didn't ask Collins to record more (or all) of their complete Schumann series.


----------



## millionrainbows

I love the way this guy plays Shumann:


----------



## Bulldog

Yes, Michel Block is a relatively unknown pianist, but he's a superb interpreter of Schumann and a few others.


----------



## lextune

Mandryka said:


> Yes, that's true. There are two sides to Schumann's music, a dreamy side and an extrovert side, very often a piece of music will include both styles. In the studio Arrau often couldn't find the fire for the flamboyant style and it basically falls flat. Sometimes, in Davidsbundlertanze, the result is so strange, unique in fact, that the performance is valuable.


This is just not so.

You are simply looking for something that Maestro Arrau was not inclined to give, and then talking about how he "couldn't find it", when the fact is he was never looking for it.

Arrau spoke of how Schumann's Eusebius and Florestan, the two sides of the composer, were actually present all the time in all of his music. Arrau thought it was a mistake to see any piece as representing one or the other. This more chaste approach to Schumann lends much of Schumann's highly emotional music a nobility it is often sorely lacking in other pianists. This approach of Arrau has been written about by Tom Deacon, and others.

Suffice to say, those of us who love Arrau's Schumann find that where other pianists fill Schumann with startling outbursts, Arrau gives a feeling of totality across the music that makes even the strangest turns somehow seem organic: following one another in logical succession. For this musician/pianist/listener it is perfect, wanting for nothing, and how Schumann must have felt it....

As an aside, Arrau's championing of Schumann's music, _especially_ in post-war America cannot be overstated. It is tough to even imagine now, but Claudio raised many an eyebrow performing the Concerto, which was widely, and openly derided. And his solo programs, season after season, featured major Schumann works. The Fantasy, the Symphonic Studies, Kreisleriana (despised by critics across the country at the time), the First Sonata, Carnaval. On and on.


----------



## Mandryka

lextune said:


> Arrau spoke of how Schumann's Eusebius and Florestan, the two sides of the composer, were actually present all the time in all of his music.


Where?

(Isn't it just obvious that there are contrasting passages in the second movement of the Fantasy? Which come out really clearly in the 1959 radio performance on Ermitage?)


----------



## lextune

As I said, in interviews with Tom Deacon, and others. It is often quoted in Arrau/Schumann liner notes....

Do you think I made it all up? lol.

I will upload some liner notes....


----------



## lextune

Found it immediately in the Schumann/Arrau boxset, (no surprise)...



http://imgur.com/41Oxq


The weird part is how I paraphrased the sentiment, sort of word for (at least most notable) word. I do have a pianists' memory I suppose...


----------



## Mandryka

Thanks, you were quick. I'll read them later but let me repeat what I wrote above which may or may not be consistent with what Arrau says there. 

Isn't it just obvious that there are contrasting passages in the second movement of the Fantasy? Which come out really clearly in the 1959 radio performance on Ermitage?


----------



## Mandryka

Oh I've read it now. It's very kind of you to have uploaded it. What he seems to be saying is that the two moods are there, they are contrasting, but that a good interpretation will make the transitions between one mood and the next seamless rather than an unexpected jolt. I don't have a problem with any of this, I don't think it follows that he felt that one style shouldn't be flamboyant and energetic and (of course it must) contrast with the dreamy style, even if it derives from a single impulse (love maybe.) 

It's hard to judge how successful Arrau was with all of this - he can talk the talk, can he walk the walk? I also am not sure how much this is really what Schumann meant, I would need time to think and would need to revisit the recordings in the light of the passage. I'd also like to revisit Pletnev's Schumann, which seems also rather to incarne these sort of ideas, from memory that is.


----------



## Vaneyes

lextune said:


> As I said, in interviews with Tom Deacon, and others. It is often quoted in Arrau/Schumann liner notes....
> 
> Do you think I made it all up? lol.
> 
> I will upload some liner notes....


*"Tom who?"

*


----------



## Mandryka

lextune said:


> Do you think I made it all up? lol.
> 
> ....


No, but I did say to myself that I don't remember it in that book of interviews with Arrau (who edited it? I forget now.) I don't have that liner note (is it by Tom? )


----------



## Mandryka

Vaneyes said:


> *"Tom who?"
> 
> *


Arrau's main man when he recorded for Philips


----------



## lextune

I don't think I know that performance. I would love to hear it. The Fantasy I posted, that he recorded in studio in '66 is filled with contrasting elements though. Do you feel they are notably different from one another?

In any event, contrasting does not necessarily mean unanticipated. I feel the contrasts are still organic, whereas many other pianists seem to present the same contrasts more shockingly, (this is of course all subjective, like so much in music). But my feelings are supported by Arrau's stated goals with the repertoire.


----------



## Mandryka

lextune said:


> I don't think I know that performance. I would love to hear it. The Fantasy I posted, that he recorded in studio in '66 is filled with contrasting elements though. Do you feel they are notably different from one another?
> 
> In any event, contrasting does not necessarily mean unanticipated. I feel the contrasts are still organic, whereas many other pianists seem to present the same contrasts more shockingly, (this is of course all subjective, like so much in music). But my feelings are supported by Arrau's stated goals with the repertoire.


I will upload it for you tomorrow. I just think he's more "on fire" in the live, but anyway, I'm sure you'll enjoy hearing it.


----------



## lextune

Mandryka said:


> No, but I did say to myself that I don't remember it in that book of interviews with Arrau (who edited it? I forget now.) I don't have that liner note (is it by Tom? )


It was not Tom, it was Joseph Horowitz, (if we are talking about the same book, and I think we are).

I can't recall if the particular bit about Schumann is in there either. Which is probably a sign I should read the book again.


----------



## Sonata

Janspe said:


> I _adore_ Uchida's Schumann recordings, but unfortunately there aren't too many of them! Her _Gesänge der Frühe_, as stated above, is very touching.
> *
> Perahia is a very fine Schumann interpreter; he's recorded all of the works for piano and orchestra with Abbado/BPO + a whole lot of solo repertoire. Strongly recommended!*
> 
> I also have a soft spot for Pollini, whose Schumann was one of the first experiences of his music for me. Schiff is also a very eloquent player of his music, and has played some works that don't pop up so often in recordings, like the complete _Noveletten_.


Good to know!! I just downloaded a six disc set of Perahia playing Schumann onto my phone an hour ago! There seems to me a straightforward smooth elegance to Perahia's playing that I like. I've had a hard time getting into Schumann (though his piano concerto is perfect), so maybe this set will crack the nut for me


----------



## hpowders

Triplets said:


> I am sorry to see that Arrau's 7 disc Schumann cycle is out of print. Who are some of your favorite Schumann Pianists?


I just ordered the Arrau with no problem.


----------



## hpowders

There is no better Schumann pianist than Claudio Arrau!!!


----------



## Triplets

hpowders said:


> I just ordered the Arrau with no problem.


From where? I checked Amazon, Presto, eBay, and cdjapan and none of them had it


----------



## hpowders

Triplets said:


> From where? I checked Amazon, Presto, eBay, and cdjapan and none of them had it


Try ArkivMusic.

Listed as "low stock", meaning three or fewer copies. I ordered it over the weekend.

I'm holding my breath, because if they are completely depleted, it means this set will never get replaced.


----------



## hpowders

In the past, I have been critical of Schumann's music on TC, the piano music in particular, but I am attempting to expand my horizons.

So I ordered a seven CD boxed set of Claudio Arrau performing Schumann's solo piano works.

I also ordered Earl Wild performing the Schumann Symphonic Etudes and Fantasie in C.


----------



## Pugg

Triplets said:


> From where? I checked Amazon, Presto, eBay, and cdjapan and none of them had it


I am sure they are re-released by Decca one of these days.
This is the old box

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=56389


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> I am sure they are re-released by Decca one of these days.
> This is the old box
> 
> http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=56389


Decca Japan released 30 Claudio Arrau CDs in 2014 (most of which are now unavailable). Maybe there's a purposeful reissue gap. See 2014 Japan mention at...

http://arrauhouse.org/content/chro_posthumous.htm

And Posthumous CD releases at...

http://arrauhouse.org/content/rece_recentdevelopmentsCDs.htm

Also, Schumann Discography

http://arrauhouse.org/content/disc_schumann.htm

FWIW re Claudio Arrau descendents. In the NY Times obituary (linked), it mentioned two living children (Carmen, deceased), six grandchidren, and a nephew ('nephew' is amended re 2002 item at arrauhouse.org--a cousin-once-removed, son of a cousin).

http://www.nytimes.com/1991/06/10/obituaries/claudio-arrau-pianist-is-dead-at-88.html

Cousin-once-removed Agustin Arrau (as of 2002, 'testamentary executor' of the Claudio Arrau estate) produced these documentaries: *Claudio Arrau: The Emperor *(1987);* Claudio Arrau: The 80th Birthday Recital *(1989); *Arrau & Muti & Beethoven* (1990).


----------



## Mandryka

hpowders said:


> In the past, I have been critical of Schumann's music on TC, the piano music in particular, but I am attempting to expand my horizons.
> 
> So I ordered a seven CD boxed set of Claudio Arrau performing Schumann's solo piano works.p
> 
> I also ordered Earl Wild performing the Schumann Symphonic Etudes and Fantasie in C.
> 
> Pray for me!!!


Do post your response to the Wild. I discovered his hammerklavier a couple of months ago and was really impressed, I wouldn't be surprised if the Schumann was good, I've already made my feelings clear about Arrau's studio recordings of Schumann.


----------



## Mandryka

lextune said:


> It was not Tom, it was Joseph Horowitz, (if we are talking about the same book, and I think we are).
> 
> I can't recall if the particular bit about Schumann is in there either. Which is probably a sign I should read the book again.


Yes Joseph Horowitz.


----------



## Pugg

> Decca Japan released 30 Claudio Arrau CDs in 2014 (most of which are now unavailable). Maybe there's a purposeful reissue gap. See 2014 Japan mention at...


Seeing the amount of Philips recording still left on the shelf's and the "hunger" towards collectors, I believe it will come even in the foreseeable future.


----------



## WildThing

When I think Schumann, Alfred Cortot and Vladimir Horowitz are the two interpreters who immediately come to mind.


----------



## Larkenfield

WildThing said:


> When I think Schumann, Alfred Cortot and Vladimir Horowitz are the two interpreters who immediately come to mind.


Oh, yes. Such wonderful interpreters!

[video]https://goo.gl/images/pKwv3g[/video]

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00138KORW/ref=pd_aw_sim_sbs_340_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=DHVT0HCE00238AB34Y9J&dpPl=1&dpID=71Y2Bo-ZFeL


----------



## hpowders

I received this 7 CD set today of Claudio Arrau performing the solo piano works of Schumann and I already got half way through it.

I've heard many pianists play these works and I usually would be bored pretty quickly, but Arrau had me transfixed.

At first I thought his playing was a bit fussy and too measured, but not so! After a few minutes, I was thoroughly won over.

This is magnificent playing by a pianist perfectly in his element.

This is music that is pure poetry; so noble!

I never realized it, until Claudio Arrau unlocked the door.


----------



## Triplets

hpowders said:


> View attachment 96496
> 
> 
> I received this 7 CD set today of Claudio Arrau performing the solo piano works of Schumann and I already got half way through it.
> 
> I've heard many pianists play these works and I usually would be bored pretty quickly, but Arrau had me transfixed.
> 
> At first I thought his playing was a bit fussy and too measured, but not so! After a few minutes, I was thoroughly won over.
> 
> This is magnificent playing by a pianist perfectly in his element.
> 
> This is music that is pure poetry; so noble!
> 
> I never realized it, until Claudio Arrau unlocked the door.


I have been thinking about this set since you revealed it's existence on ArkivMusik. Now you've tipped me over. I hope that you didn't buy the last set!
Listening to Brendel (from the big Phillips Brendel box) in Kinderszenen. While I so admire Brendel, I don't think that he and Schumann are the best fit. He misses a lot of the whimsy of this piece and the harmonies seem just not to be part of his palate.


----------



## Triplets

Just ordered the Arrau. Btw these are ArkivCD recordings, meaning that they are digital copies of original CDs, so hopefully the "low stock" issue is irrelevant


----------



## Triplets

btw, one of Artur Rubinstein's last recordings was a superb Op.12 Fantasy Pieces that is my personal favorite Schumann recording. The lp was paired with a scintillating Beethoven Sonata Op 31/3, but digitally those 2 recordings have been repackaged with various couplings


----------



## Pugg

Triplets said:


> Just ordered the Arrau. Btw these are ArkivCD recordings, meaning that they are digital copies of original CDs, so hopefully the "low stock" issue is irrelevant


Someone on this forum warned about that practices a while ago on this Archiv site.


----------



## hpowders

Triplets said:


> Just ordered the Arrau. Btw these are ArkivCD recordings, meaning that they are digital copies of original CDs, so hopefully the "low stock" issue is irrelevant


Each CD is jamm packed with music. I just got finished with one, 78 minutes long.


----------



## hpowders

Triplets said:


> I have been thinking about this set since you revealed it's existence on ArkivMusik. Now you've tipped me over. I hope that you didn't buy the last set!
> Listening to Brendel (from the big Phillips Brendel box) in Kinderszenen. While I so admire Brendel, I don't think that he and Schumann are the best fit. He misses a lot of the whimsy of this piece and the harmonies seem just not to be part of his palate.


His Symphonic Etudes is the best I've ever heard, except for a tape I made when he gave a solo recital back in the 1980's at the 92nd Street Y in NYC and broadcast over the radio, which was slightly better.

Four CDs down; three to go.


----------



## Triplets

Pugg said:


> Someone on this forum warned about that practices a while ago on this Archiv site.


I remember the thread, but the practice doesn't bother me. I think it's wonderful because it keeps recordings available, and sonically CD-R sound better than the CDs that they are burned from, so it's a win-win. I see that Presto offers the same service


----------



## Triplets

hpowders said:


> His Symphonic Etudes is the best I've ever heard, except for a tape I made when he gave a solo recital back in the 1980's at the 92nd Street Y in NYC and broadcast over the radio, which was slightly better.
> 
> Four CDs down; three to go.


 Just listened to Brendel in the Etudes. Very good but I would prefer a bit more heft, particularly in the left hand; these are "Symphonic" Etudes, after all. The Glemsr recording on Naxos is my current favorite


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> View attachment 96496
> 
> 
> I received this 7 CD set today of Claudio Arrau performing the solo piano works of Schumann and I already got half way through it.
> 
> I've heard many pianists play these works and I usually would be bored pretty quickly, but Arrau had me transfixed.
> 
> At first I thought his playing was a bit fussy and too measured, but not so! After a few minutes, I was thoroughly won over.
> 
> This is magnificent playing by a pianist perfectly in his element.
> 
> This is music that is pure poetry; so noble!
> 
> I never realized it, until Claudio Arrau unlocked the door.


+1, especially if it's the only Schumann one plans to buy.


----------



## hpowders

Kontrapunctus said:


> +1, especially if it's the only Schumann one plans to buy.


I just ordered Kempff too.


----------



## hpowders

Cynthia Raim is quite a fine Schumann player that many folks have probably never heard of.

Highly sensitive, poetic playing.


----------



## Pugg

Triplets said:


> I remember the thread, but the practice doesn't bother me. I think it's wonderful because it keeps recordings available, and sonically CD-R sound better than the CDs that they are burned from, so it's a win-win. I see that Presto offers the same service


Okay, no problem then, but I am still sure the box will show up in a new cover for a reasonable price.


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> View attachment 96524
> 
> 
> Cynthia Raim is quite a fine Schumann player that many folks have probably never heard of.
> 
> Highly sensitive, poetic playing.


Update: Just played this again. Nice and quiet in the morning. Cynthia Raim is the real deal. If you like Arrau's poetic restraint and sensibility, you will like her playing too.

By the way she was the winner of the first prize, chosen unanimously, at the first Clara Haskil International Piano Competition.

Once upon a time I was in contact with her, and I thanked her for making this fine album.


----------



## hpowders

Another very fine Schumann recital is by the late, legendary Sergio Fiorentino.

His Fantasie in C is incredible!


----------



## Holden4th

hpowders said:


> View attachment 96557
> 
> 
> Another very fine Schumann recital is by the late, legendary Sergio Fiorentino.
> 
> His Fantasie in C is incredible!


The best IMO. There are actually two recordings by Fiorentino of this work. The one pictured is from 1996, recorded in Berlin. An earlier live version from 1993 in Paderborn Germany is slightly better. Both are outstanding.


----------



## hpowders

Holden4th said:


> The best IMO. There are actually two recordings by Fiorentino of this work. The one pictured is from 1996, recorded in Berlin. An earlier live version from 1993 in Paderborn Germany is slightly better. Both are outstanding.
> 
> View attachment 96561


Sergio Fiorentino's performance of the magnificent third section, Langsam getragen, is one of the greatest performances of anything I have ever experienced in classical music, and I would urge anybody who loves Schumann or simply incredible piano playing at the highest communicative level to hear this great pianist play this music.This is ART!!! (It is available on You Tube.)


----------



## Larkenfield

The Schumann I've heard from Sergio Fiorentino is _sublime_, perhaps one of the composer's greatest interpreters. I agree that he recorded an outstanding _Fantasie in C_. Highly recommended.


----------



## Holden4th

hpowders said:


> Sergio Fiorentino's performance of the magnificent third section, Langsam getragen, is one of the greatest performances of anything I have ever experienced in classical music, and I would urge anybody who loves Schumann or simply incredible piano playing at the highest communicative level to hear this great pianist play this music.This is ART!!! (It is available on You Tube.)


It's also available on Spotify.


----------



## hpowders

Received the 4 CD Schumann solo piano set of Wilhelm Kempff and immediately got to work on it.

Started off with a disappointingly perfunctory performance of Papillons, followed by a nice performance of Carnaval and an absolutely extraordinary performance of Kinderszenen, poetic and highly personal.

I hope the rest of the set maintains this high level of piano performance.

One thing about Kempff. He tends to skip most repeats, which is fine with me because I feel many of the solo Schumann piano works are simply too long when playing all the repeats.

As for the Symphonic Etudes, Claudio Arrau plays the five posthumous etudes; Kempff does not, and Arrau takes 39 minutes to Kempff's 26.

Looking forward to listening to the rest of Kempff's set!!!


----------



## hpowders

Perhaps the finest Schumann pianist I've ever heard is Sviatoslav Richter.

I have a performance recorded live of Papillons and the control, vitrtuosity and rubato all combine to produce a performance of pure poetry. The audience was coughing its collective brains out at the beginning, but quieted down quickly as they realized they were in the presence of greatness.


----------



## lextune

hpowders said:


> Perhaps the finest _________ pianist I've ever heard is Sviatoslav Richter.


_*insert composer*_


----------



## Holden4th

hpowders said:


> View attachment 96644
> 
> 
> Perhaps the finest Schumann pianist I've ever heard is Sviatoslav Richter.
> 
> I have a performance recorded live of Papillons and the control, vitrtuosity and rubato all combine to produce a performance of pure poetry. The audience was coughing its collective brains out at the beginning, but quieted down quickly as they realized they were in the presence of greatness.


One of my most treasured recordings. I wasn't that fussy about the Fassingsschwanck or Papillons until I heard this recording.


----------



## Mandryka

lextune said:


> _*insert composer*_


Mozart? Grieg?

.....


----------



## lextune

Mandryka said:


> Mozart? Grieg?
> 
> .....


Yes! Richter's Grieg and Mozart are wonderful!


----------



## Mandryka

lextune said:


> Yes! Richter's Grieg and Mozart are wonderful!


Yes I'm fond of his solo Mozart -- I saw him play Mozart in London. I'm less clear what I think of his style in the concertos.

The Grieg is so distinctive -- I'm going to play it again today, I haven't heard it for years.

Have you heard his Mozart/Grieg adaptations for two pianos? Don't tell anyone, but I quite like that too.


----------



## Triplets

My Arrau set arrived. I've only had time to play through 1 disc but they are not CD-Res. They appear to have been part of a bigger Arrau set.
At any rate, treasurable Kindersczene and Symphonic Etudes. As expected Arrau luxuriates in Schumann 'a harmonies.


----------



## lextune

Mandryka said:


> Have you heard his Mozart/Grieg adaptations for two pianos? Don't tell anyone, but I quite like that too.
> 
> View attachment 96697


I do know it. (Who wouldn't like it?!) I used to have a VHS tape of he and Leonskaya performing them.


----------



## Star

hpowders said:


> View attachment 96644
> 
> 
> Perhaps the finest Schumann pianist I've ever heard is Sviatoslav Richter.
> 
> I have a performance recorded live of Papillons and the control, vitrtuosity and rubato all combine to produce a performance of pure poetry. The audience was coughing its collective brains out at the beginning, but quieted down quickly as they realized they were in the presence of greatness.


Of course, it depends. Richter did not play everything - in public at least. For Kreisleriana try Horowitz, Argerich or Anda?


----------



## Mandryka

lextune said:


> (Who wouldn't like it?!)


Anyone who had the good taste to be repulsed by Grieg's fiddling around with Mozart. Listening to it again for the first time in years I was horrified by the way Grieg scrawls curlicues and kiss curls all over Mozart's music, it should be illegal, it's like graffiti, litter, vandalism.


----------



## lextune

:lol: I suppose you're right. But it just a little bit of fun, really.






...also; I shouldn't derail a Schumann thread this far...apologies. :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Holden4th said:


> One of my most treasured recordings. I wasn't that fussy about the Fassingsschwanck or Papillons until I heard this recording.


Yes. The Papillons is an amazing performance. The noisy crowd settled down quickly as they realized something special was happening.


----------



## hpowders

I've played this 4 CD set twice since receiving it several days ago.

This a very fine set. Wilhelm Kempff was an excellent Schumann pianist.

In particular the Sonata No. 2 and Kinderszenen are standouts.

The only negatives are:

1. The 5 posthumous etudes are omitted from the Symphonic Etudes

2. The second movement of the Fantasie in C is taken at an unusually slow tempo and for me, simply doesn't work.


----------



## Larkenfield

Triplets said:


> I am sorry to see that Arrau's 7 disc Schumann cycle is out of print. Who are some of your favorite Schumann Pianists?


So am I. Arrau was one of the great Schumann interpreters. But fortunately, many of his Philips recordings, recorded in outstanding Philips sound, are now available online: 





Just as rich and wonderful: 





As much as I love Chopin, I find that I come back to Schumann more often later in life. I find him highly satisfying, warm, sincere, and rewarding.


----------



## Alkan

Chloe (Ji-Yeong) Mun. Her performance of Schumann's first piano sonata is top-notch:






The sonata begins at 28:55. I never took much notice of this sonata until I heard her play it. 
The coda in the 1st movement is powerfully tranquil and beautiful.


----------



## les24preludes

Schumann's piano output was irrevocably linked to Clara. My findings are that female pianists often do better in Schumann than their male counterparts. They can be less massive, more fun and more sensitive to the ebb and flow of the ideas. I'd immediately recommend Argerich, De Larrocha and Myra Hess and go on to suggest e.g. Bella Davidovich, Buniatishvili and Novaes. Others will add to this list. 

Among male pianists I'd also make a case for the same qualities of fun, flexibility and "playing" with the music. So of course Rachmaninov in Carnaval - that's a masterclass in how to play Schumann. And then Horowitz, Moiseiwitsch, Edwin Fischer, Cortot, Backhaus, Friere, Orozco...

I'm not big on either Richter or Arrau in Schumann - they have lyrical qualities but at the end of the day can be just a bit too massive and stiff. And Kempff is disappointing, considering he can be very poetical. For me Schumann, like Chopin, requires pianists with personality. Straight doesn't really take you into his unique mental world.


----------



## joen_cph

I am not a fan of _Magaloff,_ his Chopin leaves me rather cold & there´s an awfully sketchy Stravinsky _Capriccio_ on the Arkadia label, for example.

But I got the *Magaloff a Venezia* from that label today, and the *Kreisleriana* there is one of the really interesting ones, lots of unusual ideas, and a lot of temper, plus the playing seems quite accurate. This applies to the whole disc, actually, including the Stravinsky sonata and the Liszt rhapsody too. Really recommended, and a very varied disc.


----------



## Larkenfield

Gender. It’s hard for me to imagine Clara Schumann preferring the occasional harshness of Argerich - and not only in Schumann - over the depth and richness of Arrau, one of the great Schumann players in the world. So I’m not necessarily convinced that women are generally more sensitive interpreters than men. I feel it’s better to leave gender out of it because there’s too many exceptions to the stereotype of each sex, though Kipling did say “The female of the species is more deadly than the male.”  But I would add that Argerich is capable of great sensitivity when she’s not suddenly breaking the mood of whatever it is that she’s playing.


----------



## joen_cph

Yeah, generally speaking, Annie Fischer, Yudina, Bachauer, Postnikova, Nikolayeva etc. all had a rather thunderous style at times too, to mention some further female pianists.


----------



## Highwayman

For Papillons: Kempff, Cortot, Novaes
Davidsbündlertänze: Kempff
Carnaval: Arrau, Rubinstein, Cherkassky, Cortot, Novaes
Sonata no. 1: Gilels, Arrau, Berman, Sofronitsky
Fantasiestücke: Novaes, Rubinstein, Moiseiwitsch, Arrau
Études symphoniques: Richter, Gilels, Sofronitsky, Kempff, Pogorelich
Sonata no. 3: Horowitz, Demus
Kinderszenen: Curzon, Kempff, Horowitz, Argerich, Lupu, Cortot, Moravec
Kreisleriana: Horowitz, Argerich, Moiseiwitsch, Lupu, de Larrocha
Fantasie in C: Kempff, Bolet, Curzon, de Larrocha
Humoreske: de Larrocha, Arrau, Lupu
Noveletten: Arrau, Ciani, Pommier
Sonata no. 2: Argerich
Nachtstücke: Gilels, Arrau, Kempff
Faschingsschwank aus Wien: de Larrocha, Richter, Michelangeli, Nat
Concerto in A minor: Kempff, Serkin, Novaes, Lipatti, Hess, Haskil, de Larrocha, Rubinstein, Arrau, Gilels 
Waldszenen: Kempff, Demus
Bunte Blätter: Richter


Although not included on my favourites list, there are some very good Schumann interpreters who I must mention: Freire, Perahia, Nikolayeva, Anda, Ginzburg, Grinberg, Biret, Egorov, Fiorentino, A. Fischer, Weissenberg, Hamelin, Pletnev, Uchida, Schiff, Yudina and probably someone I forgot...


----------



## Bulldog

les24preludes said:


> Schumann's piano output was irrevocably linked to Clara. My findings are that female pianists often do better in Schumann than their male counterparts.


And male pianists often do better than female pianists.

This is rather silly. Just form your opinions on an individual basis and leave the gender stuff to those having biases.


----------



## les24preludes

Bulldog said:


> This is rather silly. Just form your opinions on an individual basis and leave the gender stuff to those having biases.


You like telling people what to do?


----------



## Mandryka

What do the Schumann people think of Harold Bauer? (I’m just listening to his Fantasiestucke now, it’s a bit special.)


----------



## Guest

Answering the original question, for me no one surpasses Kempff. My next project is to listen to Arrau's Schumann.


----------



## Mandryka

Baron Scarpia said:


> Answering the original question, for me no one surpasses Kempff.


Recommend me some solo Schumann by Kempff which you think is particularly successful.


----------



## joen_cph

Mandryka said:


> What do the Schumann people think of Harold Bauer? (I'm just listening to his Fantasiestucke now, it's a bit special.)


I only have some Beethoven sonatas with him, haven´t heard his Schumann. But thanks to your post I see that it is on you-t, so I am listening to it now. A delicate start, for sure.


----------



## Mandryka

joen_cph said:


> I only have some Beethoven sonatas with him, haven´t heard his Schumann. But thanks to your post I see that it is on you-t, so I am listening to it now. A delicate start, for sure.


I believe, I'm not sure about this but someone once said it to me, that in his day people saw him as a Schumann expert kind of thing, someone with a natural affinity for the music.


----------



## Guest

Mandryka said:


> Recommend me some solo Schumann by Kempff which you think is particularly successful.


Papillons from the DG collection. Can't go wrong with anything that set. I like Pollini's Schumann a lot, but Kempff is more relaxed and brings out the humor.


----------

